# B.P.D.S. book



## fisfighter25 (Nov 22, 2013)

I have spent a lot of time searching for the book B.P.D.S. by Gooseveiw but have not found it, does anyone know where I may get one or have one they want to sell.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Pretty sure I recently threw one in the trash. I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Its in the landfill


----------



## stewartdco (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.wishpot.com/item.aspx?uid=68394&wid=16516530


----------



## fisfighter25 (Nov 22, 2013)

I HAVE BEEN TO THAT SITE ALONG WITH ABOUT 30 OTHERS. THANKS HOPE SOMEONE CAN SCROUNGE ONE UP.


----------

